# Tren A with Prami dosing protocols



## acemon (Dec 19, 2011)

I am running a Test C cycle @800mg a week. I want to start a Tren A dosing protocol of 33mg ed soon. I would like to run Prami with it. What kind of dosing protocol should I be using with the Prami for a cycle like this?

I have read a few things on it so far. I know that ramping up dosage with Prami is suggested. Something like .25mg per day for the first few days or week and then to .5mg a day going forward. Does that sound like a good protocol?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pieguy (Dec 19, 2011)

You might not need to ramp up past .25 at such a low dosage of tren ace. 231mg of tren ace a week is very little, even though tren is pretty strong. I'd bump up to at least 350mg per week, 50mg daily and then .5mg pramipexole daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2011)

0.1mg Prami day 1
0.2mg Prami day 2
0.25-0.3mg Prami day 3 till end of the cycle.

Take your Prami first thing in the morning.


----------



## acemon (Dec 19, 2011)

How soon before I will feel or see the side effects of the Tren A? I should take the Prami before the side effects show themselves, right?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2011)

acemon said:


> How soon before I will feel or see the side effects of the Tren A? I should take the Prami before the side effects show themselves, right?


I would start with a good dose AI first then add Prami later if needed. Lowering E2 is way more important.


----------



## acemon (Dec 19, 2011)

Good to hear. I am using arimidex @ .5mg Ed. That keeps my e2 between 10-25pg/ml. I should add Prami as needed or as a preventative measure?

Much thanks iron


----------



## acemon (Dec 19, 2011)

I was thinking that I might ramp after I see how my body feels on it. How long is it before blood plasma levels with tren-A become saturated?


----------



## acemon (Dec 20, 2011)

How do people usually figure out that they need Prami? I am going to get some more blood work done when I start the Tren A. Does one week from the starting Tren would be good? In addition to the standard blood work test, what tests should I get done? Prolactin and/or Progesterone?

Thanks in advance


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2011)

acemon said:


> Good to hear. I am using arimidex @ .5mg Ed. That keeps my e2 between 10-25pg/ml. I should add Prami as needed or as a preventative measure?
> 
> Much thanks iron


If you can keep E2 in that range you may not need Prami.


----------



## acemon (Dec 20, 2011)

Good to hear. Thanks


----------



## acemon (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard about using t3 to control prolactin?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2011)

acemon said:


> Has anyone heard about using t3 to control prolactin?


You are starting to worry me. I'm thinking you should not be using these drugs. T3 is a thyroid medication.


----------



## acemon (Dec 21, 2011)

I was reading about tren and prolactin on another forum. Which will remain nameless. But the person that wrote article called it out. I am still researching. But I really appreciate your concern. This why I am all about IM and the good people in this forum. I thought it was odd but, it was written by the person who runs the forum I believe. I am definitely going to with what you said earlier in this thread. I ordered Prami and caber already.


----------



## msumuscle (May 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If you can keep E2 in that range you may not need Prami.



Wait, I thought on any 19-Nor cycle you needed something for prolactin?  If you keep your estrogen in the normal range you don't need caber or prami?  I'm confused, I guess I don't know the relation between estrogen and prolactin.


----------



## malfeasance (May 23, 2012)

pieguy said:


> You might not need to ramp up past .25 at such a low dosage of tren ace. 231mg of tren ace a week is very little, even though tren is pretty strong. I'd bump up to at least 350mg per week, 50mg daily and then .5mg pramipexole daily.



Bump it up from first injection, or over time to see how he adjust to it?


----------



## emitecaps (May 23, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Wait, I thought on any 19-Nor cycle you needed something for prolactin?  If you keep your estrogen in the normal range you don't need caber or prami?  I'm confused, I guess I don't know the relation between estrogen and prolactin.



For gyno to develop you need the presence of estrogen. High prolactin levels alone will not cause gyno. Maybe that's why some say keep estro in check and don't worry about prolactin. But even with estrogen levels kept in range, high prolactin levels will still kill your libido so you need to counteract it. I would always take caber or prami on anything that increases prolactin.


----------



## heavyiron (May 23, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Wait, I thought on any 19-Nor cycle you needed something for prolactin?  If you keep your estrogen in the normal range you don't need caber or prami?  I'm confused, I guess I don't know the relation between estrogen and prolactin.



Not everyone experiences high prolactin from 19 nor's. Labs would be good to check this. 

In some animal studies Tren did not increase prolactin at all.

E2 is the most important thing to control on cycle. If E2 and prolactin go high you are screwed.


----------

